# WordPress error "104: Connection reset by peer"



## XYZD (Dec 20, 2014)

I am really new to hosting my websites with a VPS and relatively new to Ubuntu. Always used shared hosting plans until now. I am trying to install WordPress on my VPS running Ubuntu with LEMP and I am successful for the most part. However I get this error message. 
 

2014/12/19 14:29:14 [error] 901#0: *147 recv() failed (104: Connection reset by peer) while reading response header from upstream, client: XX.XX.XXX.XX, server: bloggingwithdani.com, request: "GET /wp-admin/themes.php?action=delete&stylesheet=boot_strap&_wpnonce=89c8625570 HTTP/1.1", upstream: "fastcgi://unix:/var/run/php5-fpm.sock:", host: "XXX.XXX.XX.119", referrer: "http://XXX.1XX.XX.1X9/wp-admin/themes.php?theme=boot_strap"

The error happens every time I try to remove either a Theme or a Plugin and it only happens on the remove function. I can install Themes and Plugins without any problem.

WordPress is using SSH2 to connect to the server.

Here is a screen shot of the server block for this website. 
http://www.evernote.com/shard/s264/sh/a33d195c-aa51-4bae-8fcc-63cc345a662b/fd8033b4bcbc91ddcf30121ff26fe64d


What could be the reason for this problem?


I've checked the PHP5 log at (/var/log/php5-fpm.log) however there is nothing relating to this error.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 20, 2014)

there are some topics on Google

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22697584/nginx-uwsgi-104-connection-reset-by-peer-while-reading-response-header-from-u

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18379323/failed-104-connection-reset-by-peer

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25122527/nginx-error-recv-failed-104-connection-reset-by-peer

http://serverfault.com/questions/543999/nginx-errors-recv-failed-104-connection-reset-by-peer-while-reading-respon


----------

